# Retiring to Cyprus



## daveandjoan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi All , We are flying out for a mooch around at properties in April , been in the north several times (Polis area) quite like the peace and quite , real Cyprus thing , what are the services i.e internet speed , power , water services etc like in north of the island ?
Any /all responses greatly appreciated, appears to be mixed views on internet TV as in which devices to use etc, also phone coverage costs etc.
Have a few companies lined up to view with , Any recommendations ?
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

daveandjoan said:


> Hi All , We are flying out for a mooch around at properties in April , been in the north several times (Polis area) quite like the peace and quite , real Cyprus thing , what are the services i.e internet speed , power , water services etc like in north of the island ?
> Any /all responses greatly appreciated, appears to be mixed views on internet TV as in which devices to use etc, also phone coverage costs etc.
> Have a few companies lined up to view with , Any recommendations ?
> Many thanks in advance


First thing. What do you mean with north? Is it the Polis area or the occupied part?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

daveandjoan said:


> Hi All , We are flying out for a mooch around at properties in April , been in the north several times (Polis area) quite like the peace and quite , real Cyprus thing , what are the services i.e internet speed , power , water services etc like in north of the island ?
> Any /all responses greatly appreciated, appears to be mixed views on internet TV as in which devices to use etc, also phone coverage costs etc.
> Have a few companies lined up to view with , Any recommendations ?
> Many thanks in advance


Hi,

We have lived in Polis since Oct 14, and believe that you have chosen well! 

Internet speed here is no different from anywhere else in the RoC, but you will probably find it expensive compared to the UK. Cyta recently upgraded all existing customers free of charge by doubling their internet speed, so it's no longer as bad as it was. You need a minimum of 3Mbps to receive Internet TV, but if you want to watch HD and/or have multiple devices connected at the same time, then a speed of 8-10Mbps is recommended. You can check out the various packages available from both Cyta and their main competitor, Primetel here:

https://www.cyta.com.cy/internet-home-products/en

Home â€“ PrimeTel for Home: Internet, Telephony, Mobile, Television


Electricity is generally very reliable, although we have had 3 or 4 power cuts during the most severe storms. Each power cut has not lasted more than an hour before normal service is resumed and in most instances, about 5-10 mins. Due to the electrical storms during Winter, I recommend that you bring surge protectors with you for all your electronic equipment. The price of electricity has steadily decreased over the last year and is very affordable now.

Water here in Polis is reliable and relatively cheap. We pay around €25 every 3 months. During our time here, we have never had our water supply interrupted (unlike Peyia, which is subject to quite a few shortages in the Summer when their supply has been turned off for short periods of time).

As you say, there are various opinions on Internet TV, but suffice to say that the main options are:

Triotech Box (€120-€150 depending on model) which has been preloaded with films and gives ability to stream TV for free via Filmon etc.

Mag 250 Box (€120) preloaded with films and able to stream TV for free via Filmon etc

Use PC/laptop/Mac/ to stream TV for free via Filmon etc.

There are various paid packages available on the Internet (NTV, UK France, Ruya, MBox etc) which can be streamed on any of the options above.

We currently stream NTV through our Mac Mini and pay around €15 per month. The same service streamed to a Mag 250 costs around €30 per month.

NTV

As far as phone coverage is concerned, we have 3G here in Polis, although we had to switch from a Cyta PAYG to Primetel PAYG to get the best coverage. 4G is not yet available here in Polis, but I believe that you can get 4G in Paphos.

Finally, you asked about real estate companies. The only one I know which is actually based in Polis and markets property in this general area and the surrounding villages is Parker Barnes (for Mods - I have no connection with this company).

Property in Cyprus. Parker Barnes, Property Marketing.


----------



## daveandjoan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Sorry should have been more clear Polis and surrounding area


----------



## daveandjoan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Thank you very much for info , will look into it all
Regards


----------



## daveandjoan (Feb 22, 2016)

Struggling to find letting agent for properties in Polis and surrounding, talking to a few for further down the island , anyone know of companies that do ?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

daveandjoan said:


> Struggling to find letting agent for properties in Polis and surrounding, talking to a few for further down the island , anyone know of companies that do ?


When we were looking in that area we had a lot of contact with Angelos Property Shop in Latchi. They were very nice. Unlike most not Cypriot real estate agents he is fully registered.

Mob Tel :	99699426
Office Tel :	26321112


----------

